# [solved] i810 module

## Chbr

Hi!

I have a intel 8245G/GL[Brookdale-G/GE] Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)

chipset on my laptop. I have tried to find out which module driver I need to use.

It looks like I need the i810 module or i915?? If I try to type modprobe i810 then Linux returns: 

FATAL: Module i810 not found.

What do I need to do?Last edited by Chbr on Mon Nov 27, 2006 9:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Chbr,

To get best performance you need the i810 driver for Xorg. In turn, this needs agpgart and DRM support from the kernel.

genkernel does not build a kernel with this support at all so you need to add it by building your kernel, or helping genkernel.

Have you installed your own kernel at all yet or did you use the one from the LiveCD.

----------

## Chbr

I have not used genkernel. I did the manual configuration.

But at that time I dident know what to compile in kernel.

Where can I find agpgart and DRM?

I selected the Intel drivers.

I have read peple are using i810 module..

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Chbr,

They are both under character devices in the kernel config.

Go into 

```
make menuconfig
```

Press the / key and enter agpgart, press return.

It will show when you need to navigate to.

Both agpgart and DRM are menus. You need suboptions on these menus.

DRM is just after agpgart.

----------

## Jeremy_Z

Isn't DRM from xorg a better choice ? i wonder ...

I know i ran into a stupid mismatch between kernel drm and xorg drivers, apparently caused by having them compiled with difeerent version of gcc.

So better go with xorg-drm if the card supports it. My i810 does.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jeremy_Z,

The two DRM sources are nominally the same thing but changes often get into xorg-drm before they get into the kernel version. ALSA is exactly the same. With a nice stable chipset like the Intel 8245G/GL[Brookdale-G/GE], I would try the kernel provided DRM first, mostly becase you know it works with the kernel it came with.

The kernel and all its modules still need to be cmpiled with the same version of gcc, or the version magic will fail. You can try 

```
insmod -f module
```

then if you want, however, if it breaks, the pieces are all yours.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Kernel stuff, so moved here.

----------

## Chbr

Thak you very much for good help!

I can finaly start gnome now!

But still some problems with higher resoultion than 640*480...

 :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Chbr,

You probably need a VideoRAM statement to get i810 to use more thena 1Mb of shared memory.

If you don't fix it, post both your xorg.conf and the entire /var/log/Xorg.0.log please

----------

## Chbr

I reentered xorgconfig an it works now!

Thanx!

----------

